# ok so



## chodeykid (May 12, 2008)

ive read a lot of this stuff, 
does it apply to a 95 jetta 2.0?
502.00
basically i get that you should use 5w40
unless you live in colder places, then you can use 5w30 or 0w40
what about hotter places? would you go like 10w40, 15w40?
what about if you live where i live where it can reach 0 F in the winter and then blow up to 100 mid summer?
like really, it was like almost 90 degrees the other week, then it just got cold...
and snowed 








basically i want to know if i should just run 0w 40 all year, or go like 5w30 for winter, then 5w40 for summer?
or would it matter because from what i understand 
5w is the oil weight in winter while the 40 would be in the summer?
idk








stuff like this confuses me


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: ok so (chodeykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chodeykid* »_...or would it matter because from what i understand 
5w is the oil weight in winter while the 40 would be in the summer?
idk








stuff like this confuses me

It doesn't actually work that way. The first number (the "W" number) is a rough measurement of what the oil will flow like when it is cold (i.e. the same temperature as the OAT). The second number is the number that that is the rough measurement that describes what the oil will flow like when it is warm.
So, a 5W-xx oil should have similar flow characteristics as a straight 5 weight oil when both are cold. An oil that has a rating of xW-40 should have similar flow characteristics to a straight 40 weight oil when both are up to operating temperature (i.e. somewhere north of 180 F).
The thing is, the straight 5 weight oil thins out WAAAAY too much at operating temperatures, regardless of the OAT, to be used in an automobile engine. Conversely, the straight 40 weight oil is WAAAAY too thick, especially in the winter, to flow anywhere near the minimum needed to protect your engine following a cold start.
For your car, I’d go with either 0W-40 or 0W-30 year round and stop worrying.


----------



## chodeykid (May 12, 2008)

*Re: ok so (shipo)*

sweet thanks
take a look at this post see if you can help me out here too 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...otify








thanks for clearing that up though


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: ok so (chodeykid)*

I'd be happy to comment, however, your link didn't take me to a page that had anything of substance on it. Got another link?


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: ok so (shipo)*

Just use a good quality oil (I highly recommend synthetic) that conforms to the requirements specified in your manual. No need to use something different in summer VS. winter.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: ok so (chodeykid)*

I have a friend who has a 96 Jetta with the 2.0. He has always run the cheapest 5w-30 he can find it but does change it every 3,000 miles. He currently has 296,xxx miles on it and has never done anything other than basic maintenance work to it. Compression test shows that all 4 cylinders are in spec and the motor runs great.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ok so (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_I have a friend who has a 96 Jetta with the 2.0. He has always run the cheapest 5w-30 he can find it but does change it every 3,000 miles. He currently has 296,xxx miles on it and has never done anything other than basic maintenance work to it. Compression test shows that all 4 cylinders are in spec and the motor runs great.

I am convinced synthetic oil is better than mineral oil. However, your friend has a valid point. The most important thing about any oil is keeping it clean; his 3000 mile oil changes will do that. Also his 2.0 engine is a good tough engine, and is not highly stressed. 
Synthetic oil becomes more important in high performance engines, or when using extended drain intervals. VW engines such as the 1.8T and the 2.0T are highly stressed, and should use top quality synthetic. Diesels are also highly stressed.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: ok so (alpinweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpinweiss* »_
I am convinced synthetic oil is better than mineral oil. However, your friend has a valid point. The most important thing about any oil is keeping it clean; his 3000 mile oil changes will do that. Also his 2.0 engine is a good tough engine, and is not highly stressed. 
Synthetic oil becomes more important in high performance engines, or when using extended drain intervals. VW engines such as the 1.8T and the 2.0T are highly stressed, and should use top quality synthetic. Diesels are also highly stressed.









I agree with this entire statement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

